# Volcano Pictures



## andyh (4 May 2010)

Just thought i would share this link, some great photography!:
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/04/more_from_eyjafjallajokull.html


----------



## George Farmer (4 May 2010)

Some real breathtaking shots there.  The empty airport made me chuckle...

Thanks for sharing, Andy.


----------



## ceg4048 (6 May 2010)

Yeah, those are nice shots. Terrible situation for airplanes, wonderful for plants ultimately. I'd love to try some of that as sediment in a tank, maybe capped with some gravel to keep it from making a mess.  

Cheers,


----------



## Garuf (6 May 2010)

Ceg, don't you work in aviation or have I imagined that? What exactly was the risk to the planes, something about glass?


----------



## George Farmer (6 May 2010)

http://www.pprune.org/tech-log/412348-h ... ost5639148


----------



## chump54 (6 May 2010)

and here's a youtoob vid - 

Chris


----------



## chump54 (6 May 2010)

nice pictures too, I like the human aspect - nice series of shots.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 May 2010)

Coincidence or not but my asthma as returned over the last few weeks since the volcano started, after being dormant for 15 years!! Doctor said there has been an increase in cases similar to mine since the volcano.


----------



## Nick16 (6 May 2010)

i went to iceland in april last year and visited most of the waterfalls pictured and also walked on many glaciers that are now under threat including vatnajokull. what an incredible country, if you havent been, you must go. beaches that have soft volcanic black sand are truly wierd! the blue lagoon is amazing as well, all geo thermally heated.


----------



## Nick16 (6 May 2010)

SNAP   
spot the waterfall! 





*just a couple to share with you.... *

view from the top of said waterfall 




more water falls and landscapes. (note the basalt columns in the pic below)












Note my group standing on the rock on the left hand side. shows the pure scale! 
















At the side of the above waterfall was this.... 





who can guess what it is for? 

lastly, a shot on the return trip from whale watching where we saw loads of dolphins and some beluga's. unfortunatly on the day we went we couldnt find the killer whales! shame because the saw them on all the other trips that week. but such is life! 





taken with an old point and shoot camera!


----------



## Nick16 (7 May 2010)

oh sorry for dial up viewers, you going to be sitting there for ages! better put the kettle on eh?


----------



## mlgt (7 May 2010)

Very powerful photographic scenes there.

Wonderful photography.


----------



## Dave Spencer (7 May 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Ceg, don't you work in aviation or have I imagined that? What exactly was the risk to the planes, something about glass?



I was working on Tornado engines during the first Gulf War. I remember engines coming back to the UK where the turbine blades were coated in glass from melted sand. Once the cooling holes on the blades block up, the blade is burnt out in seconds, resulting in severe engine vibration and a shut down.

The dust/sand can also sand blast all the leading edges of an aircraft, frosting up the canopy and giving zero visibility.

Dave.


----------



## ceg4048 (7 May 2010)

Yeah, ash clouds can turn a supersonic airplane into a metal glider in ten seconds flat.

Cheers,


----------



## John Starkey (7 May 2010)

Some very dramatic photo,s,stunning scenery 
regards,
john.


----------



## B7fec (10 May 2010)

Wow! great photo's so full of movement and power! breathe taking stuff!

Cheers Ben


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Aug 2010)

did try a separate thread for this.it's of that damn volcano.



like I say, worth the load times and watch it full screen. The technical abilities in this are just amazing!


----------

